# Help me choose 2755 or 5510



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok folks. We had an ordeal here. Looks like dad is going to trade our tractor in on a bigger on. Were looking mainly at 2 right now. A 2755 for $16,500 in great shape and a 5510 for $22,000 i belive it is and its almost like new. Both have FEL and are around 75hp and both have canopies and are 2wd. I like the 2755 better because all four outlets in the rear are open because the FEL hooks up to the side outlets, on the newer 5510 they are all used buy the FEL. I like how the older one is setup but dads thinking that the newer on will last longer. Please give me opinions and are they're any known widespread problems and dislikes of either models? Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I am with you on this, I like it when you can use your front end loader while you have something else hooked up to the back. It is a royal pain when you have to get off and unhook and hook just to move the FEL up or down.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *Ok folks. We had an ordeal here. Looks like dad is going to trade our tractor in on a bigger on. Were looking mainly at 2 right now. A 2755 for $16,500 in great shape and a 5510 for $22,000 i belive it is and its almost like new. Both have FEL and are around 75hp and both have canopies and are 2wd. I like the 2755 better because all four outlets in the rear are open because the FEL hooks up to the side outlets, on the newer 5510 they are all used buy the FEL. I like how the older one is setup but dads thinking that the newer on will last longer. Please give me opinions and are they're any known widespread problems and dislikes of either models? Thanks *


Hydraulics come in pairs...so on the 2755 you have 2 Rear Hydraulic Control Valves...

Have your Dad price out what 2 Secondary Hydraulic Control Valves would cost to be added to the 5510 to run the FEL...Just make sure he is sitting down when he gets the answer...


My gut reaction is to go with the 2755...There was obviously a reason JD dropped the 10 series as quickly as they seemed to and replaced it with the 20 series...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea im sure that would be expensive. What amount of hours is considered high? I know mantinence means everything but how many hours before a tractor is usually ready for a overhaul? Thanks for the opinions guys. Its greatly appreciated


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

That depends on alot of factors, if you are concerned have a mechanic check it out, it still will not be 100% but at least you will have peace of mind and all you will be out is his fee.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

both are at the local deere dealership and they check them out and service them before they sell them. just trying to figure out how many more years the 2755 has left in it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am leaning HEAVILY towards the 2755. It IS one of Deeres best examples of a true ag tractor. Pretty much an improved version of the old 4020. Find out what transmission is in each tractor. I am thinking the 5510 likely has the collar shift transmission (which is OK but a pain in the neck for FEL work frequentlly changing direction). Most of the 55 series tractors I see have the powershift transmission in them which is one of Deere best and most reliable. Very user friendly. My Dad has Deere 4250 MFWD with the powershift trans and likes his. The 2755 is just a LOT heavier built tractor alround in my opinion.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

the 5510 has the shuttle shift with the shifter on the right next to the seat. the 2755 has the synchro or whatever. both hi/low and the 123 shifter is on the hump between your feet. I like the 2755 better myself. It seems more user friendly. Yea it would be nice to have the newer one but im looking at whats going to work better, not neccesarily something thats shiney and clean. Which the 2755 isnt in bad shape. its a clean tractor. And i really like how the 2755 feels seating on it. It feels like a beast. I hate the newer modern low profile look that alot of the tractor companies are going with. And im seeing alot more plastic appearing also. So tell me so I can pass it on, considering the outlet issue with the 5510, which tractor will be best suited for us? The 5510 or 2755? All we will be doing is light stuff. Bush hoggin, disking, plowing, and eventually hope to do some light haying in the future. probly under 30 acres. mowing raking and hopefully using a 5x5 or similiar roller. I feel like the 2755 is it. Yall agree?

Plus Im kinda sceptical of the 5510, seeing that they were only made a few years. And Ive seen alot for sale.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Im saying the 2755 would suit you just fine. We have tractors on the sod farm running every day running finishing mowers and they have over 8000 hrs on them and still mow just fine. We just bought a 6403 and so far we have liked it. We do have break downs on the ones with 8000 hrs on them but we get them fixed and keep running them. I would give you sizes but there are so many, I cant remember them all. We did just buy a New Kubota, and the reason is that they use alot and I mean alot less fuel than the deere and with fuel prices so high, thats important. My boss told me that if we ran all 4 irrigation pumps 24hrs a day and we have done that a few times this year that we burn $5700.00 worth of fuel in that 24 hr period. All 4 units are John Deere units.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

alright guys. i appreciate it. hopefully we'll get the 2755


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

and now were looking at a 4wd 2555 with cab for $19500....choices choices


----------

